
Understanding Automatic Reference Counting in Objective-C - rohshall
http://longweekendmobile.com/2011/09/07/objc-automatic-reference-counting-in-xcode-explained/
======
gdubs
There's a good conversation here about dealing with objects inside structs,
which is discouraged in ARC:
[http://www.cocoabuilder.com/archive/cocoa/310392-struct-
and-...](http://www.cocoabuilder.com/archive/cocoa/310392-struct-and-unsafe-
unretained.html)

~~~
saurik
(AFAIK the Objective-C++ compiler doesn't have this limitation, as the struct
can be given an implicit copy constructor and a deconstructor.)

------
bennyg
I was hesitant to try ARC at first - all of the tutorials I saw started with
storyboards, which was terrible nonsense, and I wrongly equated that to ARC. I
still think about where my pointers are, I'm just writing less code now and I
love it. ARC's very, very nice.

~~~
matwood
The best part of ARC is the zeroing weak reference. Add those to the ability
to send messages to nil and it really cleans up the code.

No more if(obj != nil) [obj msg]; all over the place. Very helpful when
dealing with delegates.

Oh, and I agree storyboards are nonsense :)

------
phatbyte
Understanding memory management, and how things work "backstage" is always
good but implementing it it's boring and very error-prone. Let's just use ARC,
it's ready and it works amazingly well.

------
rizwan
The page states that ARC is not yet ready, but keep in mind this article was
written in Sept 2011.

I think ARC is definitely ready nowadays, given the number of libraries and
projects using it.

